# Hello from NC



## Wolffy1876 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just registered and wanted to say hello. Looking forward to reading some good info and hopefully adding some info along the way.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolffy1876.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## Don'tShootMe (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT, what part of NC?


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome::set1_draught2:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

where at in NC ?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Wolffy1876 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm in Kannapolis NC.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

